# Song's



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

If you guys havent heard them already you should check out these 3 songs..............Huntin the world-colt ford........Fred Bear- by ted Nugent........and the mossy oak song by tracy byrd.....Great song's:thumbs_up


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I've heard huntin' the world but not the others.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

The mossy oak song is a great song, I listen to it all the time :thumbs_up


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

fred bear by ted nudgent is my all time favorite song. i listen to it 24/7. i have it on my myspace and everything. great song uncle ted :darkbeer::thumbs_up


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

cali hunter said:


> fred bear by ted nudgent is my all time favorite song. i listen to it 24/7. i have it on my myspace and everything. great song uncle ted :darkbeer::thumbs_up


+1 it is a great song


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

I like the mossy oak song.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Just listened to the Fred Bear song. Not really a fan of it.. I have Huntin the World and the Mossy Oak song on my ipod though, I listen to those all the time


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

It may not be about hubring but hade anyone heard the Taliban song by Toby Keith?


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

FRED BEAR is the bomb


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Love the mossy oak song, but never heard the others....might have to go listen to them now!!


----------



## SimanFF/EMT (Jun 1, 2007)

Fred Bear is pretty epic


----------



## connor_93 (Jul 24, 2008)

just listen to any justin moore cd!!!!! Those are the best outdoor, backwoods, out in the country songs that you can listen to... My personal fave is grandpa... You guys check it out!


----------



## SimanFF/EMT (Jun 1, 2007)

connor_93 said:


> just listen to any justin moore cd!!!!! Those are the best outdoor, backwoods, out in the country songs that you can listen to... My personal fave is grandpa... You guys check it out!


whoa


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Yupp, Justin Moore is another good one. Backwoods, the good ole American way, the only place I call home, like theres no tomorrow, Small Town USA, and Grandpa are awesome. Two more good songs are Backwoods Boy by Josh Turner and drinking beer and wastin bullets by Luke Bryan


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

well connor 
you got the message accross ok:wink:


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

cali hunter said:


> fred bear by ted nudgent is my all time favorite song. i listen to it 24/7. i have it on my myspace and everything. great song uncle ted :darkbeer::thumbs_up


Is he your uncle?


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

buglebuster said:


> Is he your uncle?


Haha no everyone calls him "uncle ted"....


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

Anybody heard peanutbutter jelly time.:banana:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

AJarcher said:


> Anybody heard peanutbutter jelly time.:banana:


Hahaha yes I have...


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

AJarcher said:


> Anybody heard peanutbutter jelly time.:banana:


yes,yes i have:lol3:


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

anybody heard go ninja by vinila cool lol.:ninja:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

If you think Justin Moore's good on the radio, he's even better live.


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

I like some country and some rock.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

the mossy oak song is on my ipod.

i don't like ted neugent.

and, is there any george strait fans in this forum!??


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

You also gotta love jason aldean 

And yes theres at least one more george strait fan on here to


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

LittleBucker said:


> yes,yes i have:lol3:


its even better on Family guy!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ive always loved the mossy oak song i just never realized that was its name


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

pearsonshooter2 said:


> You also gotta love jason aldean
> 
> And yes theres at least one more george strait fan on here to


yayy!
he's my favorite!
i'm goin to see in in march in concert! i can't wait!


----------

